# Updated Info - Lapu Lapu Area



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

I was really worried about my wife and her sister, so I contacted a vlogger on Youtube, and asked him to stop by our compound and make a video. Please watch the below video if you're interested in what conditions are like, and please like and subscribe.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice to hear your wife is okay Maxx and also that you have a manual water pump. 

If you're debating on getting a manual water pump this should give you some motivation to get that task completed if possible.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks everyone for looking at this, the more people who look at it, the better for the person who originally posted it for me on Youtube. Also, I'm greatly relieved to see that my wife and her sister survived without injury.


----------

